# Melanotan II?



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi guys

A friend of mine got me some melanotan II from china which is 10mg / vial - i added 1ml AA and then drew out 0.3mg to start off incase i couldnt hack the sickness and filled the rest of the syringe with Bac water.

Anyway about 5mins after the injection my face and upper chest went beetroot red and really flushed!

Is this normal and how long does that effect last for if its normal??

thanks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

How did you measure that out are you sure you didnt draw out 0.3mil?


----------



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> How did you measure that out are you sure you didnt draw out 0.3mil?


No mate 0.3ml would be 30 nicks on the slin pin - i had 3 nicks.

The redness went after an hr or 2 but boy was that scary - i was beetroot red and my chest was bright red too.Started to panic which made things worse and had the worst night sleep ever.Stuff must be overdosed?

Will try another shot tonight :rage:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep i go bright red u look rediculous! hence why i shoot before bed!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i couldnt hack the stuff, puking up whilst having a chubby on, wasnt a good look


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Gonna get some soon and shoot before bed I think, is the sickness and nausea that bad for 1st time users, Ive heard some bad cases of nausea


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i got the nausea real bad, that was the same @ 1mg and .5mg


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I just shoot mine straight before bed, that was your asleep while you feel sick.

Unfortuntally the hard-on goes to waste tho


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

So, how does it actually tan you? Is it dye or something?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

big pete said:


> i couldnt hack the stuff, puking up whilst having a chubby on, wasnt a good look


Lol!

I am like this every time I visit the male animal! 

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wonder what causes the nausea? is it because the body is shunting blood from the stomach to gorge the skin? If so, injecting it with an empty stomach should sort that out.. Just a theory, if anyone trys it and it works let me know 

SD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> So, how does it actually tan you? Is it dye or something?


MTII increases your natural Melonin levels this how you get the tan the sickness feeling is off putting but it does get better...

i will move this thread into the correct forum although i am getting tired of doing this.....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers for answering my question Paul.

Yes, I agree, it should have initially been put in the correct section.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yeah will try before bed definetely, and I need to avoid the hard-ons part during the day, I visit a lot of houses in my work, might look good in front of a 20 yr old stunner but not in front of a dear old granny  ...lmao


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

red sirus said:


> No mate 0.3ml would be 30 nicks on the slin pin - i had 3 nicks.
> 
> The redness went after an hr or 2 but boy was that scary - i was beetroot red and my chest was bright red too.Started to panic which made things worse and had the worst night sleep ever.Stuff must be overdosed?
> 
> Will try another shot tonight :rage:


May well be overdosed then mate, however when u say 3 nicks on the slin pin 3 nicks is 0.6mg if you added 1mil of solvent.

The last batch of MTII I had was overdosed as well I think...


----------



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i will move this thread into the correct forum although i am getting tired of doing this.....


Sorry my bad....at the time i needed an answer asap as i thought something serious had went wrong. Didnt see this section and thought there may be more chance getting a quick answer in the general section.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Has anyone purchased MTII from the sites that advertise on this board, if not where??


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes,

The nausea doesn't effect me much at times and then others I can really feel it. Maybe it does depend on how much food is in the stomach.

I do use mine right before bed also. That way it doesn't affect my appetitate the next day also.

Best regards,

MR


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

mrmasive said:


> Has anyone purchased MTII from the sites that advertise on this board, if not where??


MRmasive,

We supply a very high quality form of MTII on our site

www.muscle-research.com


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I got some yesterday from a friend who is the UK distributor. It was a little uncomfortable to put in, but not really any nausea to speak of. I mixed it with 4ml bac water as advised & put 0.4ml in, and will be doing it for ten days. I'll use the sunbed after the 4th shot, then eod till I'm as dark as I wnat to go.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

A little update, it seems I spoke too soon. I felt decidedly queezy after my 2nd dose last night. uke:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got beet red myself and my face felt really hot like viagra does.

The nausia is due to the peptide, some people get it and some dont, but it does get better.

It works very well on tanning but it made me freckle terrible.

If you are beet read then you used too much, I did that myself and double dosed as my math totally sucks.

The wood is amazing though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just started using the MR MTII i have gone darker after 3 shots and no sunbeds


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

mrmasive said:


> Has anyone purchased MTII from the sites that advertise on this board, if not where??


I've purchased from Gymchemist before. Good customer service, but I can't vouch for the strength as I've nothing to compare against.


----------



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

Well guys just a little update.

Since i posted i have worked my way up to 1mg and have been using that for a week or so.

Main observations -

1 -Face still goes bright red and feels like i am on viagra

2 - injection can be nippy

3 - sickness for 30mins-1hr post injection

4 - In a short space of time my face is very very tanned!!! So much so with less than 10 days of using people people are asking me am i using a sunbed and my gf is saying i am looking too tanned!! I never believed this possible in a such a short peroid of time!

Only thing is the rest of my body is not as responsive as my face to the tanning? My face is 2-3 shades darker than my body? Also my eye lids are very dark which i never got with sun tanning? (i dont look like a panda but there defo darker like i'm wearing eye shadow lol)

Is the above common?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes actually that is common.

I got all that with the exception of nausia but I got boners and freckles.


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the info. Is the nausea lessened by taking a lower initial dose?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Taking this last week again b4 I go away at only .5mg and EoD I felt like sh1te....ruined the appetite totally.

A couple of things Ive found (from reading other ppl's exp also)

Shot with GH sub-q - felt less nausea

Shot in the top of the thigh just under my knackers  - not as much of an unsettled stomach to speak of.

Shot on empty stomach.....less sides..

Shot on a full stomach....can be quite nasty for a few minutes, had to stand outside in fresh air...put it that way! lol

Make sure house is nice and cool, shooting this in a warm house makes it feel worse ten-fold...you feel like your going to explode...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt get any sides apart from freckles.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

Im getting lots of new freckles on this stuff too! Did they fade after you stopped using it Hacks?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've just started using this, well last week. Had 2 sunbeds also and the wife told me to stop as I look like an asian....lol

Didn't feel too much in the way of sides, although when I shot it before bed, I woke up to find me humping the pillow....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, but they looked very bad once they hit, yah, they faded afterwords and thank God for that.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

that's reasuring to know! Very good stuff though, I find it very difficult to get a tan, I tend to go red rather than brown, but with MT2 I have developed a nice tan. Not quite asian like robsta lol !


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Just wonder if anyone can help me out. Ive purchased MT2 and want to give it a try however i cannot calculate how much i should be using, from what ive read the dosage depends on your weight ( i am 7st 5lb) is this correct?

I have 10mg MT2 and 2ml bwater if anyone can advise on dosage it would be a great help.

cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kel said:


> Just wonder if anyone can help me out. Ive purchased MT2 and want to give it a try however i cannot calculate how much i should be using, from what ive read the dosage depends on your weight ( i am 7st 5lb) is this correct?
> 
> I have 10mg MT2 and 2ml bwater if anyone can advise on dosage it would be a great help.
> 
> cheers


Id say start with .5mg if possible, heres how to do it.

Put the 1ml of bac water into the vial.

you have 10mg of powdered MT2 in there - so 1 little notch on the slin pin would equate to 1mg of MT2

If you are shooting .5mg then you need to take up half a notch on a slin pin, which could be tricky, so what you could do, to be more precise, is put 2ml of bac water in there, which would make 1mg of MT2 = to 2 notches on a slin pin.

Do you follow? Im notorious for not being able to explain things well.

Read my post further back too, about where to shoot it, when not to etc.

It might make you feel nauseous at 1st.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This stuff is awesome, I never go brown on holiday, just back and I never really sun bathed at all - just in the sea and stuff, and I am really golden brown!

Love it!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey thanks alot, yes i think i understand what your saying so im better off using the 2ml of bac water and drawing up 1 notch on the slin pin to make sure its accurate right? rather than the half notch ith 1ml?

Thanks again


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kel said:


> Hey thanks alot, yes i think i understand what your saying so im better off using the 2ml of bac water and drawing up 1 notch on the slin pin to make sure its accurate right? rather than the half notch ith 1ml?
> 
> Thanks again


Yes and Yes :thumbup1:

It is really good stuff, some react better than others, but id say its got a very posotive effect in 99% of users.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

My mate accidently put in 2mg other day

12hour hardon ensued pmsl


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> My mate accidently put in 2mg other day
> 
> 12hour hardon ensued pmsl


I did the same thing, also turned lobster red.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats great Five-o thanks alot, just need me pins and im away! lol

btw - has anyone used the type i have its branded as Natural Tan dont know where it originally came from though just want to make sure im not putting any old cr*p in me


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

the only mt2 ive tried, (ive done about 150mg from a few different companies) have all been in plain vials with no 'brand' as such.

can you find out where it has come from?


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

Kel said:


> Thats great Five-o thanks alot, just need me pins and im away! lol
> 
> btw - has anyone used the type i have its branded as Natural Tan dont know where it originally came from though just want to make sure im not putting any old cr*p in me


http://www.exchangesupplies.org/ try them for the pins, i use em all the time, and at under a tenner for 100 delivered next day you cant go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Mines all been chinese generic, un-marked vials with blue tops, some seemed higher dosed than others.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

mark3571 said:


> http://www.exchangesupplies.org/ try them for the pins, i use em all the time, and at under a tenner for 100 delivered next day you cant go wrong :thumb:


Thanks Mark


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

This stuff has the blue flip top with useage instructions and nothing else apart from 10mg melanotan acetatean the date it was manufactured.

I dont really want to ask the lad i got it from where it came from but by all accounts his stuff is good so il just have to see, lol

Thanks again for the help


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

I started this weekend and have felt sick.

Saturday I had to lye down because I was stupid enough to shoot before training! Doh!

I have been shooting before bed and sides are reduced however appetite has gone.... good job I am on a cut! lol

BTW I am shooting 1.5mg ED.

I am loading up before I go on hols.

I am already much darker than my avatar, thats only 4 days without sunbeds.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Mines all been chinese generic, un-marked vials with blue tops, some seemed higher dosed than others.


ive had bluetops, yellow tops and the ones i have now are red tops, all from china and in unmarked vials, i think top colour is dependant on what lab it comes from, as i think certain labs have certain colours.



Kel said:


> Thanks Mark


no probs :thumb: if you dont want to buy a 100 pm me your adress and ill stick a handfull in the post for you


----------

